# No Signature



## lil Johnny Potseed (Jul 2, 2014)

Sorry if i am posting this in the wrong place but i wasn't sure where to go. 
I looked all through my account options but cannot seem to find anywhere to create or edit a signature.

 

Am i looking in the right place?


----------



## sunni (Jul 2, 2014)

hi you came to the right place!
welcome to riu first off! 

You have no signature option as a new member you get a few extra privileges once you start posting more and becoming an active member! shouldnt take to long, i suggest you hit up introduce yourself and say hi or go into into toke n talk and chat with some folks!
Have a good day


----------



## lil Johnny Potseed (Jul 2, 2014)

Thank you for the info sunni
I am sure i will get the proper number of posts in good time
Now if i could just hurry up and get some patients


----------



## kupihea (Nov 14, 2014)

Sunni, I don't want to be a pest, Still... Back in the day I had "signature rights" and made a signature that looks goofed up because I tried to use special Hawaiian diacritical marker characters on a couple of the letters. It was supposed to read "Komo mai kau ma puna hoe, me ha ha'aha'a. It means bring your paddle and and help row the canoe, with humble regards. Anyway it turned out like this:

Komo mai k&#257;u m&#257;puna hoe, me ka ha'ah'a

Would you be so kind to either change the phrase or delete it?

Much appreciation, Mahalo!


----------



## sunni (Nov 14, 2014)

kupihea said:


> Sunni, I don't want to be a pest, Still... Back in the day I had "signature rights" and made a signature that looks goofed up because I tried to use special Hawaiian diacritical marker characters on a couple of the letters. It was supposed to read "Komo mai kau ma puna hoe, me ha ha'aha'a. It means bring your paddle and and help row the canoe, with humble regards. Anyway it turned out like this:
> 
> Komo mai k&#257;u m&#257;puna hoe, me ka ha'ah'a
> 
> ...


yes its because youre not considered an established member you have only 13 posts on the entire forum, 
but yes ill delete it for you.


----------



## kupihea (Nov 14, 2014)

Thanks very much Sunni. I plan to be posting a lot more in the near future. Cheers!


----------



## gmanguy (Jan 25, 2015)

not to bring up an old post but i have the same question..but what is the "new" post limit to edit your sig cuz I'm a returning member and obviously I have edited my sig before but I'd like to take the out of date grow journal out.


----------



## sunni (Jan 25, 2015)

gmanguy said:


> not to bring up an old post but i have the same question..but what is the "new" post limit to edit your sig cuz I'm a returning member and obviously I have edited my sig before but I'd like to take the out of date grow journal out.


fixed it, you should be able to do so now refresh browser


----------



## gmanguy (Jan 25, 2015)

wow that was fast  thank you. Is that something for inactive users?


----------



## sunni (Jan 25, 2015)

gmanguy said:


> wow that was fast  thank you. Is that something for inactive users?


no when we switched to the new software some inactive users didnt get put on established members list.


----------



## Cowboy Kahlil (Jan 25, 2015)

sunni said:


> no when we switched to the new software some inactive users didnt get put on established members list.


Okay, I just got the chance to use the signature line. So I created some gifs I want to use there. Then suddenly realized I don't know how to upload for that. So I thought I'd upload to a Pinterest site, then use the url.... but that failed, because Pinterest said they were too small.

Is there an option I'm not seeing? (Have mercy on an old hipster!)


----------



## Treespiker (Mar 6, 2015)

How do i become an Active Member?


----------



## sunni (Mar 6, 2015)

Treespiker said:


> How do i become an Active Member?


by being active. ...post more meet new friends...chat it up


----------



## Treespiker (Mar 6, 2015)




----------



## sunni (Mar 6, 2015)

Treespiker said:


> View attachment 3366057


haha ok now that is a good one!


----------



## Treespiker (Mar 6, 2015)

:fist pump:


----------

